# RSS News Feeds > RSS News Feeds >  Dunlop "Primetone" series pick

## NewsFetcher

JazzMando What's New - We've had a few weeks since NAMM to put our new *Dunlop "Primetone"* series pick through its paces. Not likely you *Bluechip Pick* fans are going to put yours down for this, but we think the new *1.3 Semi-round* with its custom bevel is a serious contender for the mass market pick.
Cut from the same material as their *Ultex series* (this incarnation a more traditional brown than yellow), the pick has plenty of rigidity without being overwhelmingly heavy. Not quite as thick as our 1.5 JazzMando V-pick or Proplec, it still carves a lovely tone out of a double course instrument, rich with fundamental. The no-slip texture also feels great in the fingers.
We look forward to the broader market release of these next month.
*More information*: 


*Primetone Semi-Round Sculpted Plectra
515P*
_Hand-burnished sculpted edges
Made from Ultex
Available in three different shapes with a low-profile grip or a smooth traditional surface_



More news...

----------

JEStanek

----------


## testore

Has anyone found these available yet ?

----------


## Ted Eschliman

My stores have them on order from Dunlop. (We ordered them at NAMM where they were introduced) They told us March, but nothing yet.

----------


## testore

Thanks

----------


## mandobassman

I have been wondering about these picks for some time now.  I emailed Dunlop recently to find out why they are not available and was told they would be available on their website by the end of April.

----------


## tangleweeds

I've been waiting to get my hands on one of those too. Please do update once anyone gets their hands on some. I like the ultex sound, esp with my octave mandolin.

----------


## Ben Cooper

I am using the Dunlop Gator grip 1.14.  I like the thickness (right now anyway) but I am wearing off the tips.  For me this is a new experience.  I have owned and acoustic guitar for close to 20 years, but never played it enough to wear out a pick.  Now I have worn out several tips on the gator grips.  I have been looking at the Primetone standards.  Does anyone think the tips will last longer on these?

----------


## Ted Eschliman

Most definitely.

----------


## BrettMoore

Always interested to check out a "new" pick

----------


## Mike Crocker

I love experimenting with new picks, even though I'm a huge Blue Chip fan. My local mom'n'pop music shop hasn't been able to get any Primetones yet, though they promise they're on order. 

Frankly, I'm impressed that this shape is becoming more popular.

----------

